# [USB] Mon disque dur externe fait la olà

## ercete

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait un bout de temps que je suis pas passé par ici, alors coucou à tous  :Smile: 

Voilà depuis quelques temps, mon disque dur usb externe se prends au jeu de perdre complètement la boule.

J'ai l'impression que le sous-système usb saute, un peu comme si je débranchais le disque.

Le résultat est très désagréable : perte de tous les descripteurs de fichiers ouverts, changement du nom du point de montage automatique, bref la misère.

Ce disque fonctionne très bien chez des amis sous windows, et aussi sur mon autre pc sous nunux. 

Il est en ext3, fraîchement e2fsck-isé

Je suis en train de tester si le problème ne viendrait pas d'un conflit d'usb ou d'une trop grosse charge de périphériques sur mon ordi, mais en attendant je poste le contenu de l'erreur pour la postérité et aussi si vous avez des idées.

```

Mar  8 17:38:49 courgette usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

Mar  8 17:38:49 courgette usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: device firmware changed

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 301676583

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 16

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 301676823

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 301676839

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 301677079

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 301676583

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 301676583

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette __ratelimit: 53 callbacks suppressed

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 1931

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Aborting journal on device sdc1.

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 1545

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette journal commit I/O error

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 17104918

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 17105043

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8553090 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=059b, idProduct=0275

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: Product: External HD

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Iomega

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 646C00D0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb-storage: device found at 19

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8552573 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:50 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST332082 0A               3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sde: sde1

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Mar  8 17:38:55 courgette usb-storage: device scan complete

Mar  8 17:38:56 courgette kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mar  8 17:38:56 courgette EXT3 FS on sde1, internal journal

Mar  8 17:38:56 courgette EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Mar  8 17:38:56 courgette EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mar  8 17:38:56 courgette hald: mounted /dev/sde1 on behalf of uid 1000

Mar  8 17:38:59 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #8552449 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:59 courgette __ratelimit: 8 callbacks suppressed

Mar  8 17:38:59 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:59 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Mar  8 17:38:59 courgette EXT3-fs error (device sdc1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Mar  8 17:38:59 courgette Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0

Mar  8 17:38:59 courgette lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

```

Voilà, affaire à suivre...

----------

## mintux

C'est marrant il m'arrive exactement le même problème, et en plus j'ai mon dossier temporaire de p2p dessus donc ça le faisait bof... Je suis en kernel 2.6.27.4 et ça ne me le fait qu'avec ce disque, j'ai essayé dans d'autres boitier externe : la même chose... 

En attendant j'ai mis le disque dur en interne, si quelq'un a une piste je suis preneur... 

Librement...

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est un patch du kernel spécial "HADOPI"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

Il fait ça quand tu à un fichier non autorisé sur le disque   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

attends mon DD est certifié bio !  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour la suite de l'histoire,

j'ai débranché tous les autres usb : scanner, imprimante, tablette graphique & Ipod

et le problème semble s'être calmé.

Alors je soupçonne que l'un d'entre eux cause ces joyeusetées.

Je les rebranchent petit à petit pour essayer de trouver le fautif.

Mais rien de concret pour le moment. De lourds soupçons c'est tout :p

----------

## nonas

Est-ce que ça pourrait pas venir d'une limite en alimentation que peut fournir l'USB ?

J'ai 'un peu' le même problème avec un WD Passeport sur mon iBook mais j'ai poussé les tests plus loin...

----------

## yoyo

J'ai eu pas mal de soucis avec mon hdd-usb sur le 2.6.27 (impossibilité de le monter ...   :Confused:  ) : http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12529

Depuis le passage au 2.6.28 j'ai encore quelques messages dans mon "dmesg" mais plus de soucis de montage ...

Tu as essayé avec un 2.6.26 et/ou un 2.6.28 ?

Enjoy !

----------

